# Canine Obesity- Vet Student Survey



## remona rhooms (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello, 

I am a third year vet student at the Royal Veterinary College doing a study on canine obesity. I kindly ask that you fill out this short, 13 question, survey (link below). You are more than welcome to fill out one survey per dog.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/C8775ZH

Thanks in advance!
Remona Rhooms


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

That survey leaves a lot to be desired.....


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Going to have to agree with you Don.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

remona rhooms said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a third year vet student at the Royal Veterinary College doing a study on canine obesity. I kindly ask that you fill out this short, 13 question, survey (link below). You are more than welcome to fill out one survey per dog.
> 
> ...


Hi, Remona,

I wonder -- what conclusions do you hope to draw from that survey?


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree, I realize the general populations attention span leaves much to be desired however your survey is completely lacking. What I consider a treat (a chicken quarter) might be someone elses normal meal time food (obviously with other protein sources etc etc) 

The type of food they eat, the amount of food they eat, the type and amount of exercise they get, what if any training treats are used and in what quanity, if they are being fed straight raw, I think you missed a long of points. Most issues with overweight IME has been LAZINESS on the owners part and 'o, but fluffy just HAS to get his nightly pizza crust/piece of cake/etc etc' 

You are going to receive very different answers from working dog people.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

My guess is it's an assignment for a college course . I've seen a ton of these type of surveys . It's not meant to be something really in depth . No huge government grant to work with and justify just a student trying to complete a requirement .

If I'm wrong then I apologize and your survey sucks .


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't feed out of any dishes. Dogs are free fed and stay trim. Never walk the dogs at all. My income has to do with dogs being overweight? Most of the questions are irrelevant to me. As Cassandra said....is a chicken leg or thigh daily to be seen as a treat or their main meal...or is the kibble a treat?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> My guess is it's an assignment for a college course . I've seen a ton of these type of surveys . It's not meant to be something really in depth . No huge government grant to work with and justify just a student trying to complete a requirement .
> 
> If I'm wrong then I apologize and your survey sucks .


I would expect a little more thought put into it for a third year veterinary student


----------



## Sidney Johnsen (May 31, 2009)

I also don't feed out of any dishes. My dogs don't go for walks on leashes, they free run. Feel like this is geared more towards pet owners, perhaps? Answered to the best of my ability anyway, though.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Cassandra Lane said:


> I agree, I realize the general populations attention span leaves much to be desired however your survey is completely lacking. What I consider a treat (a chicken quarter) might be someone elses normal meal time food (obviously with other protein sources etc etc)
> 
> The type of food they eat, the amount of food they eat, the type and amount of exercise they get, what if any training treats are used and in what quanity, if they are being fed straight raw, I think you missed a long of points. Most issues with overweight IME has been LAZINESS on the owners part and 'o, but fluffy just HAS to get his nightly pizza crust/piece of cake/etc etc'
> 
> You are going to receive very different answers from working dog people.


 
Yes I would agree. I stumbled at the first hurdle - my dog is both a working dog and a pastoral dog (herding). Although I did complete the survey.

I dont just walk my dogs LOL I work em. Walking around the block for an hour is significantly different to pushing sheep through the yards for an hour, or an intensive session of agility training.

If I use training treats for agility, I make that as part of their daily food allowance. Bowl size doesnt influence food quantity - they get the same either in a small or large bowl. Each dog has a ration depending on it level of work, age, summer or winter and what the dog looks like, so it will change.

I think you prorbably need to think a bit more deeply about this unless of course you are just ticking a box. Most vets I know, know very little about dog nutrition. 

After I neutered my dog my vet told me to reduce his ration by a third. I tried to explain that he was my sheepdog and it doesnt quite work like that. Needless to say he is still on at least the same rations, works really hard and hasnt put on an ounce of weight. In fact I have upped his rations for winter and his increased level of activity as he was starting to look a bit too ribby.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

remona rhooms said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a third year vet student at the Royal Veterinary College doing a study on canine obesity. I kindly ask that you fill out this short, 13 question, survey (link below). You are more than welcome to fill out one survey per dog.
> 
> ...


Welcome to WDF, Please make the required introduction here; http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/ and then just ask any mod and they will reopen the thread for you. 

DFrost


----------

